# 7 Rescued pijjies * 4 Have a Forever home



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just wanted to share the seven pijjies that came home with us from our rescue mission yesterday. 

Tipper, her husband & daughter drove up from Tucson (about a 2 hour drive) this morning to adopt a pigeon or two. They left with 4. *Wink* 

I first want to say what a pleasure it was to meet them. Kim came by & was able to meet them as well.
Thank you so very much for offering a special home to these delightful birds *&* driving the distance to pick them up.

*Here are the new members of Tipper's family*

*My name is Mesa*









*And I'm Gilbert*









*I'm Isabella &* *I have an injured wing*









*They call me BIG* *RED* *& I have an injured foot*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*And here are the 3 that are looking for a wonderful forever home.*



















*My feathers are kind of silver*









*We've got a great view of the lake, lots of sunshine & fresh air & sure enjoy watching the outdoor pijjies*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

THi Cindy,

Thank you for taking the time to share these darling birds with us[after your busy day, we appreciate you going on the rescue trip and helping find homes for these lovely birds. They certainly must be enjoying the room and board, as well as the scenery.  

Thank you Tipper for offering homes to 4 of them. I'm sure they will make a wonderful addition to your bird family.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, that is so wonderful that a good home has already been found for four of these little ones. They are so pretty and look very calm too. 

Tell Shi I think the one whose feathers are kind of silver would be a great companion for Mr. Squeaks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Cindy, and thank you for the photos! Tipper, bless you and your family for giving those four lucky pigeons a forever home!

Terry


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are they ferals?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Cindy, thank you for giving these birdies a chance to find a forever home. 

Thank you Tipper for giving some of those beautiful pigeons a happy ending to their story.

I keeping my fingers crossed that the others find wonderful homes soon too, although that lake sue is nice to look at!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Cindy,

I haven't caught up on the background to this, but I am so pleased 4 pigeons have found a good home.

The picture of the pigeons in their individual cages suprised me, the two on the left are in exactly the same cages that we use in the stage between intensive care and chinchilla cages. I like them because they are both roomy and decorative.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

WHOO-WHO...Fabulous news! 4 placed___to go!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What excellent news! Congratulations to Tipper and family and the four Tucson-bound pigeons!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

And I caught those lovely red checkers with my bare hands. In person they have a soft, opal color overlay on the red. Makes them look pink. And the silver, he looks like an angel in person. Such a lovely sheen on those checkered shoulders. He has feathers all the way down the legs, plus short silver muffs on his ankles that will grow in nicely with care.
The red bar looks a little plain in the picture, but he was so lovely he really stood out in the crowd.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25776

zimmzimm3
The pijes are from the thread above.

Tipper and family now have the red with the bad foot and the checker with the bad wing. I'm glad they decided to take those guys, they will definately have a good home. Those two pijes were snuggled together after transport from Marys. It was adorable! 

The silver one is really pretty.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Unfortunately,* due to a previous engagement, I was unable to meet Tipper and her family! Cindy told me about the visit and I was absolutely delighted that they could take FOUR! Cindy's plan, is IF the others are not adopted, they will join her backyard flock. Since they ARE ferals, we do hope they aren't going to fly back across town! They have pijie paradise HERE, so I doubt if they will! 

Unfortunately, IF and WHEN I ever get another pij to join Squeaks, he/she would not be able to fly. My apartment is not set up for a flying pij! MUCH too dangerous!!

Since seeing how Cindy's Malio reacted when she had a squeaker, I would not be adverse to seeing if Squeaks would be willing to feed and be "daddy" to an orphaned (not able to fly due to injury) squeaker. Since he definitely goes into daddy and mate mode, I would not be surprised if he would "adopt!" Time will tell...

The Glendale "project" is not finished...updates will be posted...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

philodice said:


> And I caught those lovely red checkers with my bare hands.


I wish there were some place we could transfer the flock to. There would be no problem collecting the majority of them. If you just *look *like you're going to hold out your hand, in a second you are surrounded. They don't seem to have any concerns of being captured. They're just hungry.  

Cindy



mr squeaks said:


> * *Cindy's plan, is IF the others are not adopted, they will join her backyard flock.*
> 
> ***Unfortunately, IF and WHEN I ever get another pij to join Squeaks, he/she would not be able to fly. *
> 
> ...


* That's a distant thought. There are several other avenues being considered.

** Well, actually, I do have one right now that probably won't be releasable, can't fly due to a wing injury, *that will be needing a home soon.* 

*** When a baby is still being fed by the parents, there's no way to know if they will fly or not. When they get to the flying stage, they're usually self feeding or getting close to it & will soon be ready for release, if there are no problems. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

A little update.

Tipper sent me a message that they had a safe trip home (I greatly appreciate that  ) & also sent me the names they have choosen for the birds, so I'll edit my original post to identify who's who.  

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Those are absolutely beautiful birds, and so are the people who stepped up to help them and give them homes.  Well, you're not beautiful birds, but you know what i mean..


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If there are birds available later this spring, after loft repairs/renovations are completed, I can take some of these poor little ones. Big plans for the pigeon coop (my husband will have a hissy fit, ah, such is life). Will have solid ceiling put in, and whole new door, an actual "house " door instead of something just thrown together out of boards. And then a new paint job, with the assistance of my grandsons adding the paint decorations (6 and 3 yrs old)
Daryl


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A great thank you to all who were involved in rescuing these pigeons. They are absolutely beautiful. Tipper, thank you for taking four of them. I know they will be loved and cared for with you. Cindy, thank you for providing the temp shelter. I love the photo of them looking out the window. I'm late to this thread, so don't know the particulars. I'll see if I can find the start. You Arizona folks ROCK!

Margaret


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great news to hear that these four have gone to a forever home!  

Lindi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> ...and whole new door, an actual "house " door instead of something just thrown together out of boards. And then a new paint job, with the assistance of my grandsons adding the paint decorations (6 and 3 yrs old)
> Daryl


hahaha! our lofts must have the same carpenter  Smart idea, recruiting the grandkids


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to give an update on Gilbert, Mesa, Big Red and Isabella. They seem to be settling in quite well. Gilbert, Mesa and Big Red are currently having a siesta on the fan blades on their screened porch/cage. I keep telling them not to get too used to that because once the heat arrives the fan is on 24/7. I spent this morning making a bunch of alternate places to perch so I'm sure they'll adapt when the time comes. Little Isabella is quite nervous and just wants somewhere to hide. I'm sure it's her lack of flying ability plus her wing may hurt. Last night they all slept together in a little cupboard I put out for them but she looked cold and fluffed out this morning so I may bring her in tonight. This afternoon I set her up in 2 cat carriers set door to door with a bath towel draped over one. That gives her privacy and security with food and water available but lets her walk into the other side and get some sun if she wants.

Gus, our other pigeon has his beak quite out of joint. Especially because I booted his butt out to the porch for some enforced 'getting to know you' time. You can see him occasionally think "Girl!" but having been raised by humans his pigeon etiquette is nil. No candy, no flowers, just hop on. Or in his case - try to hop on and Mesa scoots out from under him. But she does seem slightly interested if only he was a little less Neanderthal.

I have some pictures and when my daughter shows me how to upload them I'll get them posted.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news. Hopefully the other ones will find great homes as well. 

I look forward to the day when Squeaks actually gets to raise a real baby.  He'll be so proud, he'll probably fall right off the nest in his proudness.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

can you guys release them? or are their injuries preventing them from going back to the wild. 

If they can't return then i hope you find the rest a good place to live in.


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Another update. Everyone has settled in quite nicely. We spent this morning rearranging their perches and hanging baskets now that I know their preferences. Gilbert and Mesa have decided they are a 'couple' and share two hanging baskets. He's spending time rearranging stuff in one and she sits in the other and watches but they spend the nights together. Saw them billing this afternoon. Mesa thinks Gilbert's a bit slow on the uptake as to what happens next although he did get the idea once.

Big Red has his own hanging basket with his own food dish in it. Gilbert is a bit bossy about who can eat when from the community food dish so I want to make sure he doesn't go hungry. He's spends a lot of time napping and (I hope) working on healing his foot. He still limps but it looks healthy in terms of infection etc.

Little Isabella can fly short distances now but seems to feel the kitchen is actually a better place to live than the porch. She gets up late and around lunchtime strolls out to visit the others, has something to eat and then spends an hour or so watching the quail and doves in the yard. Then she comes back in and wanders around the house until its dinnertime. Gus is still being fairly disagreeable so I made her a cardboard screen she can hide behind when he gets too rough. She has wing-slapped him so she's not intimidated but I don't want her using her bad wing any more than she needs to.

They seem quite happy but I think Gilbert would like to fly outside. Sometimes he'll sit, looking outside, on the cactus skeleton I have hanging and very slowly lift and lower his wings. I'm sure he'd head straight back to his neighborhood so he'll just have to dream.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tipper said:


> Another update. Everyone has settled in quite nicely. We spent this morning rearranging their perches and hanging baskets now that I know their preferences. Gilbert and Mesa have decided they are a 'couple' and share two hanging baskets. He's spending time rearranging stuff in one and she sits in the other and watches but they spend the nights together. Saw them billing this afternoon. Mesa thinks Gilbert's a bit slow on the uptake as to what happens next although he did get the idea once.
> 
> Big Red has his own hanging basket with his own food dish in it. Gilbert is a bit bossy about who can eat when from the community food dish so I want to make sure he doesn't go hungry. He's spends a lot of time napping and (I hope) working on healing his foot. He still limps but it looks healthy in terms of infection etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Nice update. So descriptive I almost feel like I'm there.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



They seem quite happy but I think Gilbert would like to fly outside. Sometimes he'll sit, looking outside, on the cactus skeleton I have hanging and very slowly lift and lower his wings. I'm sure he'd head straight back to his neighborhood so he'll just have to dream.

Click to expand...

*He could be thinking how hectic his life was then and how kick back and relaxed it is now.

*



very slowly lift and lower his wings

Click to expand...

*That was a pigeon sigh of relief.


----------

